# revdep-rebuild -> blocks... Was jetzt?

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann ich diesen Block auflösen?:

```
[blocks B     ] sys-libs/com_err (is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.2)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs (is blocking sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9)

```

com_err brauche ich, da emerge asonst nicht läuft. Und e2fsprogs-libs fehlt und soll von revdep-rebuild installiert werden.

Wie kann ich den block auflösen?

uhai

----------

## revilootneg

Hey uhai,

hier geht es um den Umstieg von e2fsprogs (<1.41.x), das com_err und ss brauchte, auf e2fsprogs (>=1.41.x) und e2fsprogs-libs (>=1.41.x), das die beiden Pakete vereint.

Schau dir mal Gentoo Bug 234907 an. Unter anderem geben Comment 7 und 9 Tipps um die Blocks zu lösen.

Schönen Sonntag

revilootneg

----------

## uhai

Na sowas ein echter Bug. Danke für den Tip revilootneg, das hat mir geholfen.

Irgednwie vermute ich immer, dass ich etwas falsch mache. An einen Bug denke ich nie.

uhai

----------

## Jefferson

Hatte das selbe Problem hier auch.

Danke an revilootneg der Tip war goldrichtig und hat einwandfrei geholfen   :Very Happy: 

Thanks auch an uhai für den Topic. 

Grüße Jefferson

----------

## Max Steel

Zur Info:

>Portage-2.2_rc10 löst diesen Block gleich noch selber auf.

Es funktioniert.

----------

## merlin2k

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> >Portage-2.2_rc10 löst diesen Block gleich noch selber auf.

 

Wie stabil ist denn portage-2.2 deiner Erfahrung nach? Lohnt sich der umstieg?

----------

## Max Steel

Laut meiner Erfahrung ist es sehr stabil.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Laut meiner Erfahrung ist es sehr stabil.

 

und der umstieg lohnt sich auch! --keep-going z.b. ist eine wohltat!

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Zur Info:
> 
> >Portage-2.2_rc10 löst diesen Block gleich noch selber auf.
> 
> Es funktioniert.

 

ich benutze den Portage-2.2_rc14 jedoch der Block bleibt. Was kann ich tun?

Danke!

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *buthus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
>  *Max Steel wrote:*   Zur Info:
> 
> >Portage-2.2_rc10 löst diesen Block gleich noch selber auf.
> ...

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=234907#c7 durcharbeiten!

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

vielen Dank. Dann versuche ich mal mein Glück.

----------

